# HCSB Pew Bible Review



## RamistThomist (Dec 23, 2013)

Hardcover: 1168 pages
Publisher: Holman Bible Publishers (February 1, 2012)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 1433603128

Pros:
1. The HCSB is not as beautiful as the RSV/ESV, nor as literal as the NASB. Still, in communicating to those who do not know "church-ese" but not abandoning the text, it is very good. It is infinitely superior to the NIV in this regard.

2. The New Testament format does a nice job in setting apart and bold-facing Old Testament quotations. Oddly enough, they do not cite the references. This is particularly annoying.

3. It's surprisingly well-bound. I am not particularly gentle with mine and it is holding up very well. Many of the older pew bibles--the Gift Award Bibles--are simply trash in terms of paper and binding. This pew bible is much superior.

4. The translation of 1-2 Samuel is very well-done. I was cackling with Joab's interaction with his subordinate officers. 

Cons:

1. The print is smaller than I would like. It's readable, but at 4 AM in the morning not enjoyable. I realize this is a pew bible and its quantity over quality, but caveat emptor.

2. The margins are small, but some minor notes can be written them.

Lifeway stores had a dump sale and I picked this up for pennies on the dollar. I would not have paid more than $5 for it, but it serves me well enough.


----------

